# Hello Everybody



## FLoutbackers (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking on this site for quite awhile. We just bought a "new to us" 2003 28bhs and can't wait to go camping. We're also looking forward to meeting other outback owners sometime.

This is our first travel trailer and my husband is too proud to ask, but we were told that we can use the hot water heater on electricity, but we can't figure out how to turn it on. It works fine on natural gas though.

Thanks in advance for your help,
Bonnie Sue


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the site!

Congratulations on the new trailer. Don't be afraid to ask questions. The members here will be able to answer just about all your questions.

Yes it can run on both. In my 2006 21RS the switch is located by the tank levels near the bathroom door. Next to the tank levels you might find two switches that light up and I think they will be labeled electric or LP or gas.

Good Luck!

Happy Camping


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi FLoutbackers









Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your "new to you" 28bhs









Our water heater panel is like Husker92's...it's on the same panel as the tank levels. Hopefully someone else here can help you.

Have fun and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.







Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















No problem running the hot water heater on gas and electric. Somewhere in your Outback (ours is on the side of the refig) is a little box about the size of a deck of cards. On this switch will be hot water controls. One turns on the gas and one for electric.

You owners manual will have an exact picture and instructions on how to turn these on/off. I can try to post a picture of mine if you still can't find yours.

Or you can simply go to your dealer and have them show you how to do this on another Outback in their lot.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







Youre gonna love it.

And tell DW not to worry about hurting his pride. Remember, we let PDX_Doug post here.









I think others have answered the water heater question, HOWEVER, I seem to remember reading that on a slightly older model the switch for electric was outside the TT behind the water heater panel - so you might try looking there if it's not on the gauge panel in the TT.

Scott


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to the family, Bonnie Sue. Since you have admitted to "lurking" you probably already know that almost every imaginable question - about Outbacks- can most likely be answered here. Waiting for the right answer, for me, is the hardest part. Post as much as possible, and please tell us what part of the country you are from...Congrats on your Outback!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to OUtbackers, FLoutbackers!*








Glad you found us! And congratulations on the new Outback! *WHOO HOO!!!*









In regards to your water heater... Are you saying you are not sure how to turn it on? Or it just does not heat water after you have?







If it is the latter, be sure to check the main breaker panel (below the refrigerator on ours). There is a circuit breaker for the water heater that may be tripped. Many people turn this breaker off when the tanks are dry to protect the heating element from possible burnout (Not a bad idea, especially if you have curious little fingers in your family!







). Also, you might check for loose wires at both the breaker panel and the water heater itself.

Good luck! And enjoy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site. I am sure that someone will have the answer to your questions.

Gary


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers. Sounds like your water heater questions have been addressed already. Good luck with the new camper and keep us posted.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers FLoutbackers








You will love it here, great people with lots of experience!

On the water heater, yes you can run it on gas or electric. Those particular early models have the electric on off switch on the water heater itself. Lift the mattress on the lower bunk and you will see a cutout on the bunk platform. Lift that up and you will see the furnace and the water heater will be towards the rear. On the top of the water heater you should see the electric switch. May need a flashlight though!

Good luck, and remember if you have questions just ask! Someone will most always have an answer for you!


----------



## paylorr (Sep 27, 2006)

Yet another possibility is that the electric element has either failed or been burned out previously. If you find the switch and it STILL won't heat on electric, you either have loose wires, a tripped breaker, or an element that is not working.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Tribe Bonnie Sue / FLoutbackers! ...and congrats on the 'new to you' Outback!!!

As for the Husband being too proud...
Give him time. As soon as he starts questioning why YOU know the answers to HIS Outback questions.....he'll be over it!! But, be sure you have a 2nd computer before that time comes .... or you'll be fighting for access time on this fabulous forum!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome









Just to add, make sure the Hot water heater has water in it before turning it on.

Enjoy









John


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome FLoutbackers to Outbackers.com.







It looks like everyone else has answered your question, so I will just send you a friendly welcome.







Have nothing but good trips and maybe we will see you down the road someday.









Leon


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome FLoutbackers to Outbackers.com
Congratulations on your new TT I know you will enjoy it

Happy camping
Willie


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome! Here's to a long and happy relationship with your 'new to you' travel trailer and outbackers.com!!!










Brenda


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Welcome, what part of florida are you in? We are south of tampa.


----------



## FLoutbackers (Dec 7, 2006)

Thank you for the warm welcome all. My husband finally found the hot water switch thanks to wacamper, so that's a good thing!

We are in the Daytona area.

thanks again for all of your help,

Bonnie Sue


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome,

I am also new to the site I have met some great fellow Outbackers, hope you have the same luck.
Don't be afraid to ask questions, I was always told the only stupid question was the one you didnt ask!

Good luck,
Steve


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome FLoutbackers tot he best forum on the web!

Seems like we're almost neighbors. We live in Palm Bay.

You might consider joining us and 29 other families at the

Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally 2007

There are only 20 or so sites remaining and they won't last long. The link to reserve a site is contained in the banner in my signature. Topsail is considered one of the best camping destinations in the country.

We would be tickled to have you join us!

May you and your family have many enjoyable years with your Outback.

Dan


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats! and welcome to the site!

Carey


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

FLoutbackers said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome all. My husband finally found the hot water switch thanks to wacamper, so that's a good thing!
> 
> We are in the Daytona area.
> 
> ...


Welcome.. Good to see another outbacker in the area..


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome and congrats!!! Here's your kool-aid......









Please come join us for food, fun, and adult beverages at the summer rally.....

Rally WebSite

Only a few sites left. Make your reservations NOW!!!


----------

